# 220g Vivarium Build.



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello everyone,

220 Build 6' L x 30" T x 2' W

Going to do about 2/3 land and the rest water. Going to have a stream as well, leading to the water from other side. Will also have a sump under the stand that houses the equipment etc.

I am also in the process of building the stand and canopy while doing the display tank so bare with the "raw" stand/ canopy pics. And the black stuff on the back of the tank glass is just where some light was showing through the old setup and had to add paint to the outside of glass to hide that!

I have been working with an awesome member on here who has put up with my many questions already and he is always there to take the time and answer them all. Thanks Josh (JoshsDragonz) for the help. 

I also was introduced to another awesome member Justin (Blue_Pumilio) who I bought my substrate from. Thanks man for helping me also.

Good people on here! Thanks for everyone's help in the future also

Still need to figure out some things, one is the air circulation. And how to properly close off the top of tank, how much glass and or screen to use etc? Still need to figure that out.

We bought a few supplies today and next week will have a couple shipments come in. I also want to get some more driftwood for this, looking for a nice center piece, like a stump kind of deal with a lot of ins and outs. Josh gave me a great lead for that, just need to call them to get things rolling.

This weekend we are going start messing with the egg crate to make up the land and stream feature. And probably black silicone the back of the glass to make sure the GS holds for a long time!

Going to have plenty of pics to post as the wife loves taking pics 

Here's where we are at so far! Still a long road ahead.


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Made some progress today, got the sump/ filter set up and just temporarily did the external plumbing to make sure it will all work and we can find a water level we liked. 1st try went perfect. 

So now we can continue with the egg crate forming.

Also got my return pump and my land substrate, thanks ( Blue_Pumilio ) and some misc supplies.

Cannot find any GE silicone 1 black for the life of me locally so looks like Ill need to order online. So that will delay a little time...


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Goodness, you got a lot of work ahead of you!


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see how this turns out... Subscribed


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

1moreminute said:


> Made some progress today, got the sump/ filter set up and just temporarily did the external plumbing to make sure it will all work and we can find a water level we liked. 1st try went perfect.
> 
> So now we can continue with the egg crate forming.
> 
> ...


Yea It seems that black silicon is harder to find these days. I have to go to lowes and homedepot several times over a few months to even find it. When I do find it there isn't much of it.


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Amphinityfrogs said:


> Yea It seems that black silicon is harder to find these days. I have to go to lowes and homedepot several times over a few months to even find it. When I do find it there isn't much of it.


Yeah, your right. I spent so much time yesterday looking for it locally and calling. 

Going to order some black aquarium silicone from Silicone Depot. Best price Ive found yet and shipping isn't bad. Plus its made for aquariums!


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Spent some time today getting the egg crate done for the land portion. Also got the "stream" area built. 

Made the standoffs and drilled 6 holes in each for circulation...

Need to clean the glass after yesterdays trial run testing levels etc!


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

I dont know why the pics come out so small, but if you click on them they will get bigger..


----------



## Ranitomeya Jack (Nov 11, 2012)

Good luck, subscribed!


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Made my air duct the other day, still need to tweak some things with it. But it will be covered in GS foam and some drylock with moss etc. I made a "lid" for it that will be removable in case the fans take a poop on me.

The credit goes to Grimm for this one, I saw his build and made it from that. So thanks for that Grimm!  Will have 2 fans in it on a controller to control the speeds of the fans.

Got a lot ordered and coming in soon. This weekend we should be able to do some foaming etc.

Here's some pics of the air ducts I made.

Also talked to Jess over at NEHERP on the phone, very nice lady who goes out of her way to make sure your happy. Thanks Mike and Jess! Cant wait for the pics of my potential center piece!


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Yesterday, we got our water substrate and a large center piece for the tank. Have to do some cutting on the driftwood to make it fit the way we want it. But its a huge piece and I got it for a great deal so I'm going to make it work. Ordered a bunch of vines and accents from NEHERP. The tank is pulled away from the wall so that's why theres alot of shadowing.

Got all the silicone done and the air ducts in place, plumbing is completed as well. Ready to foam...


























I got to foaming today. Have some carving to do, then will drylok tomorrow evening. All the roots in the foam will be accented with TB3 and moss etc to make them stand out.

Have some real vines and accents coming next week.

This is how she sits now. Have a lot of carving in the stream/ air ducts to do! Got a little trigger happy in some areas!


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Got some drylok done today. Still more to go. And more roots to paint then get into detail cutting in of the colors. Figured I'd do a bunch of roots as most of them will be hiding by plants etc. Again, please remember that the tank is pulled out so a lot of shadows are there.

This is my 1st time building a viv to this extent, so hopefully I'm doing alright


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I recently built my 180g tank and built it the same exact way! I have two waterfalls a stream that runs through the tank and a huge water section. If you need some inspiration for a waterfall or two I might be able to help


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Looking good keep the pictures coming.


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Figured Id do an update even though it seems like just a few people are looking!  I know I am new here and maybe that's why or whatever but remember, people have to start somewheres and this is my start. I will love to give back to the community once I am comfortable with passing along the correct info. 

Anyways, again, remember this is my 1st viv to this extent and the stand and canopy are not completed, want to get the display going 1st before I put the final decorative trim and stain/ sealer on the stand/ canopy. So please bare with me on the looks of them.

I got all the drylok completed and the TB3 mix. Stream is completed and substrate mix and leaf litter in. Might mess around with the wood a little more but may stay that way.

I must give much respect to a few people, 

1st is Josh (JoshsDragonz) - he has been a HUGE help to me and this tank is pretty much all due to his help. He has put up with over 100 PMs and who knows how many texts and a phone call. Thanks so much as I already did a million of times.  Like I said when you come down to FL let me know, lunch, dinner and drinks on me!

2nd is to Justin (Blue_Pumilio) for the substrate as well as a lengthy phone call. Thanks for info and the sale of the great substrate/ leaf litter. 

3rd is to Chris (c81kennedy) for the piece of wood as well as the info you provided and letting me come over to see all your tanks, amazing setups you have over there!  Cant wait till you see my creation in person. Thanks again.

4th would be Jess from NEHERP, she has also put up with many emails from me as well as another lengthy phone call and for all your help in the future. These guys go out of their way to make sure you get what you want. I know many of you guys use them to purchase products from them but anyone who is thinking of ordering things from them, give them a try and see what I am talking about. Great people over there. Thanks again and talk soon! 

And thanks to anyone who has replied in my build thread. 

OK, on to some pics. Those plants were just planted today that Chris gave me. 

Here's how she sits today...


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Some more...


----------



## Palehorse0321 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow that looks good i'm suprised how fast your getting the work done. I could only imagine the amount of time that its taking you. I look forward to more pics.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

very nice!! cant wait to see how it looks fully planted


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

It's looking real good! Almost time for plants...


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow! That is really nice


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

nice wood you got there. What kind is it?


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Not bad. The only thing I can say something about is the water side is really busy. Its personal preference though so don't take it to heart.


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

goof901 said:


> nice wood you got there. What kind is it?


Its local river wood. And the one on land is cypress. All has been cleaned etc..



c81kennedy said:


> Not bad. The only thing I can say something about is the water side is really busy. Its personal preference though so don't take it to heart.


I was thinking the same thing about the water area. We will see if we change it up a little once we add substrate to the water area. I may change out some of the vines also. Gotta play with it a little more. 


Thanks everyone for the compliments. Were going to add water and fire it up soon. I need to get some filter pads and have a little more work to do on the sump part. Also going to look into buying a RODI unit.


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Added water and tweaked the stream to run with low flow. Water still a little cloudy but clearing up very quickly. Will be going to a members house this Friday to get a bunch of clippings then will be calling Jess at NEHERP to place a order for more plants. Also got an Mistking pump yesterday and will be firing that up tomorrow to test as I made my own DIY misting nozzle assembly. 










Shot of the stream,










Full tank shot, Sorry for the crappy pics, Ive been taking them, should let the wife take over! 










Next we will be working on the glass tops.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for having me over. The tank is huge and looks amazing the pictures don't do it justice. Cant wait to see what it looks like grown in.


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow! That looks amazing. I love how you placed the branches.


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

c81kennedy said:


> Thanks for having me over. The tank is huge and looks amazing the pictures don't do it justice. Cant wait to see what it looks like grown in.


No problem and thanks for the pump! 

Your always welcome to swing by to check it out whenever you want to. I cannot wait till Friday! The tank will be a different animal once I plant all of the clippings!


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

KDuraiswamy said:


> Wow! That looks amazing. I love how you placed the branches.


Thank you, lots of work I am finding out


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey Mike... It's looking real good buddy! Can't wait to see what plants you go with.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice build,What kind of lighting are you gonna run on it.


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> Nice build,What kind of lighting are you gonna run on it.


Ive got LED's 72 bulbs total and 2 - 5' 80watt T-5s, thank you.


----------



## a-ha (Jun 20, 2012)

Great job so far! I bet it's going to turn out great. This is inspiring me to get my butt into gear and work on my build!  Obviously yours is going to be way better than mine. (I fail pretty bad when it comes to being naturally artistic).


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

I love your layout - will look even more amazing once you have a few plants in it


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

a-ha said:


> Great job so far! I bet it's going to turn out great. This is inspiring me to get my butt into gear and work on my build!  Obviously yours is going to be way better than mine. (I fail pretty bad when it comes to being naturally artistic).


Na, don't think you'll fail. 

I thought the same artistic thing when I saw the tank I wanted to do, just keep at it and don't get discouraged. You'll do fine and make sure to start a thread. 

Thanks.


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Got a bunch of clippings from a friend on here Chris, thanks Chris 

I also placed a order with NEHERP, Jess continues to amaze me with how hard she works to make sure customers are happy, lets face it, these days those types are hard too find now unfortunately.

Anyways, clippings are cool, but I want it to be "full" quicker! Impatient me!  Many of what I got the other day will stay in there, and some are just not happy and dying out. The ones we can save we will and keep them.

Got my isopods and springtails coming in with the plants as well so I can seed the tank. Got some starter FF cultures to practice making them. So the bug part is well on its way, sort of speaking 

Also got my new T5 bulbs but one was broke in shipping, so I am waiting for the new one to arrive next week. I have the LEDs which is a total of 72 leds and the 2 80watt T5HO's one soon being a 6500K and the other being a 3000K. I was thinking the 3000K would be too yellow/ orange but with the leds its really nice, once the new 6500k comes in it will really look nice.

Here's a list of what I ordered and will be here by this weekend. 

African Violets - Gesneriaceae Saintpaulia
Rex Begonia Pot
Tillandsia (10 Pack)
Alocasia Polly
ET Fern
Prayer Plant
Silver Lace Fern 
Lemon Button Fern 
Button Fern 
Rabbit's Foot Fern 
P. Venezuela #2
Pilea Aquamarine
Pilea 'Jobe's Tears'
Watermelon Peperomia 
Peperomia caperata 
Peperomia verschaffeltii 'mini watermelon'
Peperomia Obtusifolia 
Selaginella Kraussiana "Spike Moss"
Carnival Columnea 
Peperomia 'Isabella' 
Dischidia ruscifolia
Columnea 'goldfish'
Hoya carnosa variegata
Begonia 'Thelmae' 
Philodendron Scandens 
Pelonia Repens 
Wandering Jew Clippings (5)

And any plants we cannot fit, we will hang on to for the next build, which I am already looking into..... 

Here's a pic of what the tank looked like with the clippings, many of them on the back wall dried out and died  And some are not doing so hot as well. And some we just did not research to well and bough some things that are lower light and grow to be huge. So we removed them and will plant them in our garden  Newbie mistakes!


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey Mike give me a call when the plants come in and I can give you some tips on placement to try and make them happy. A few of the plants can grow pretty fast and almost be overwhelming. Just give me a shout.


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

JoshsDragonz said:


> Hey Mike give me a call when the plants come in and I can give you some tips on placement to try and make them happy. A few of the plants can grow pretty fast and almost be overwhelming. Just give me a shout.


Will do Josh, thanks for the offer. And thanks for suggesting the bulbs also, I really like the one and once that pinkish bulb is gone itll look even better. I just got the shipping notice and Friday itll be here to replace the broken one, I was thinking next week but I was wrong! Glad about that.

You have been so much help to us.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Your tanks gonna explode. It truly will be a jungle when your done with it.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

You did an outstanding job on your viv. I'll bet it looks even better when standing in front of it..._hint, hint_


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

c81kennedy said:


> Your tanks gonna explode. It truly will be a jungle when your done with it.


That's what were shooting for in a way! I like the "full" look of a tank, like some of yours! 



randommind said:


> You did an outstanding job on your viv. I'll bet it looks even better when standing in front of it..._hint, hint_


Thanks man, appreciate it  If your local to the West Pasco area feel free to drop me a PM if you ever want to check it out in person. This weekend the tank will be completely different looking when were done planting it. I will post pics once its all done and cleaned up.


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Got all our plants in. Some took a beating in shipping but hoping they will come around in time. Ill get a list up later, some plants changed from my other list.

Thanks so much Jess at NEHERP for everything you have done for us, your truly a great person and have a great company, keep doing what you guys do and youll be very successful. Thanks again and talk tomorrow! 

Also got the tank seeding with isopods and springtails. So for now I will let her sit and let the plants get acclimated until I add any frogs/ fish etc.

My lighting is complete and I am very happy with it, the large Broms are actually starting to turn redish as their leaves were always green, so it must like the lighting.

Now Im thinking its time to get the decorative trim/ doors for the stand and canopy and the ever so fun part of sanding it to get it ready for stain and sealer. 

On to some pics, that gauge is just temp as I am still trying to decide what type of temp and humidity gauges I want. Any suggestions on some digi ones would be awesome. Something that will last.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

When building a large viv like this, remember that sometimes "less is more" and "nature is repetitive." Give it time (maybe a long time/year) and the tank will fill in nicely. Too many plant species will make the tank look messy and unfocused, not to mention fast growers will outcompete slow growers for light and nutrients. 

Just a few heads up that were given to me.


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

c81kennedy said:


> Looking good.


Thanks Chris.



JPccusa said:


> When building a large viv like this, remember that sometimes "less is more" and "nature is repetitive." Give it time (maybe a long time/year) and the tank will fill in nicely. Too many plant species will make the tank look messy and unfocused, not to mention fast growers will outcompete slow growers for light and nutrients.
> 
> Just a few heads up that were given to me.


Ive been told that by a couple people! If that happens Ill make adjustments, as it is I'm already planning another build as I wish I did some things different on this 220. So if things start taking over I will either move the plant or put it in the new setup. Just need to figure out the size of the next tank.


----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Things are starting to grow and get acquainted with the tank! 

I got 5-6 "El Cope's" waiting for me and will be picking them up on the 6th of April. Cant wait to get them!

Heres a photo of them,










We added 4 Otocinclus catfish as were starting the Brown Diatom Algae and they will take care of that, they have been in the water for about 20 mins and they already took care of a few spots. Their pigs!

Also got me a 75GPH RO/DI unit for the tank and the mister as well as the fogger. 

We have a 75 gallon tank that were going to do something with just not sure what, we will make another thread once we start and figure out how we want it. I'm liking Grimms Peninsula build, so maybe something like that. Not sure yet.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

What did you pay for the 75GPH RO/DI unit ?


----------

